# Image einbinden J2ME?



## Dragon20 (14. März 2005)

Hallo.

Ich versuche krampfhaft ein Bild einzubinden, aber es klappt einfach nicht und ich habe keine Ahnung warum.

Mein Versuch:

try  {
Image i = Image.createImage("test.jpg");
}
catch (Exception e) {}

So sollte es doch eigentlich gehen oder?

Vielen Dank schonmal für jede Hilfe

Gruß Dragon20


----------



## atzi2 (14. März 2005)

Naja fast:


```
Image i = new ImageIcon("deinbild.jpg").getImage();
```
 
  Dann noch die Methode:

```
public void paint (Graphics g){
  	g.drawImage(i, x, y,breite,höhe, this);
    }
```
  wobei x und y die Position auf dem Frame angeben.


----------



## Dragon20 (14. März 2005)

Hallo.

Also jetzt blick ich garnicht mehr durch.
Laut Siemens-API gibt es ImageIcon garnicht.
Hab auch schon in einem Tutorial von Kai Tödter gelesen, dass er es auch nach meinem Beispiel macht, aber es klappt einfach nicht.

Gruß Dragon20


----------



## atzi2 (14. März 2005)

Achso habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass es für J2ME ist. 
 Mein Beispiel ist jedoch für J2SE.
 Sorry, dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dragon20 (15. März 2005)

Kein Problem.
Mit der J2SE kenn ich mich auch recht gut aus.
Da gibts ja diverse Wege ein Image einzubinden, von denen aber keiner klappen würde.
Trotzdem vielen Dank.

Gruß Dragon20


----------



## Basti54 (15. März 2005)

Meinst du sowas?


```
public class StartingCanvas extends Canvas{
  public void paint(Graphics g) {   
  	//Intro: Logoinitialisierung
  	try{
  	  logo = Image.createImage(LogoPath);
  	  g.drawImage(logo,getWidth()/2,getHeight()/2, Graphics.VCENTER|Graphics.HCENTER);
  	}
  	catch(IOException e){
  		  //System.out.println("Fehler beim Laden des Logos");
  		}   
    }
  }
```
 
 Sprich, du müßtest noch drawImage(..) ergänzen.


----------



## Dragon20 (15. März 2005)

So in der Richtung habe ich es gemeint genau.
Nur lädt er bei mir über das Image.createImage(...); das Bild nicht.

Gruß Dragon20


----------



## Dragon20 (15. März 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe es selbst herausgefunden, war ein blöder Fehler.
Für alle, die es eventuell interessiert:

Image i = Image.createImage(Klassenname.class.getResourceAsStream(deinBild));

Gruß Dragon20


----------

